# Looking For A Classical Music Site that's free



## snowman (Nov 12, 2012)

I am look for a classical music site where I can add music to my media play list. what I would like is one that is free and has the best known pieces,i.e Clare De Lune, Peer Gynt Suite, etc. Any recommendations? 

Snowman


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

For piano solo recordings, look no further than the Piano Society. The most of recordings here are of professional quality and musicianship.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Youtube is my favorite site for classical music, it has pretty much everything except for the really obscure or new stuff. There's musopen.org and archive.org, but they both have pretty limited selections.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Stargazer said:


> Youtube is my favorite site for classical music, it has pretty much everything except for the really obscure or new stuff. There's musopen.org and archive.org, but they both have pretty limited selections.


Except YT has horrible sound quality. Which is pretty inevitable because YT has to serve millions of users and hold millions of videos on its servers.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I used to add the tag "&fmt=18" (without the quotes) to the end of a YT url and it helped the audio quality some. 

Have read that this may not work anymore ... (?)

Kh ♫


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes &fmt no longer works. you can use &hd=1 at the end of the url to get the best quality available.

Audio quality has improved on yt in the last few years so assuming a recent upload it is now at 192kbps, as explained here http://www.h3xed.com/web-and-internet/youtube-audio-quality-bitrate-240p-360p-480p-720p-1080p


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.classical-music-online.net


----------

